# Vitamin C To Remove Hair Colour



## Dragonfly (Sep 10, 2009)

I was going to try to lighten my coloured medium brown hair to a light brown shade. Has anyone ever used Vitamin C (with shampoo?) to lighten their hair? If so, how successful was the experience and how many shades did the hair lighten to?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Darla (Sep 11, 2009)

I am really curious to see if this works out. You really need to mention how much lighter your hair is afterward. How about some pictures? like a before and after


----------



## Darla (Sep 13, 2009)

seriously you should do before and after pics


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 13, 2009)

This is very curious. I've never heard of it. Before and after pics would be awesome.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 21, 2009)

I lightened my hair using one part vitamin C to two parts clarifying shampoo - (4 tablespoons vit c and 8 tablespoons shampoo).

Mix the two until frothy, then apply to dry hair covering thoroughly. I then covered my hair in plastic and waited 2 hours until washing out. Shampooed again and conditioned well.

Before picture.






This is the after picture.






The lighting conditions of the pictures are identical so you can see the difference.

This treatment didn't lighten my hair that much, but it did remove some of the darker dye from the lower parts of my hair.

My hair looks shinier, healthier, and some of my natural red tones are more noticeable.

The vitamin C did not dry out or damage my hair.

I purchased the vitamin C from a health food store for $2.50 so it was a inexpensive treatment that showed nice results.


----------



## Darla (Sep 22, 2009)

Fabulous results! and nice pictures too! Well you proved it can work. I am sure other people will try this now too

.


----------

